
Incremental Learning – A continuous learning approach (2018) - pps
https://kishorepv.github.io/The-value-of-Incremental_learning/
======
keiferski
I have been personally experimenting with what I call "drip learning" \-
essentially, I am trying to learn a large amount of non-urgent information
very slowly, piece by piece, over a very long timeline. For example, learning
all the letters of the Greek (or Hebrew, or Russian, or Armenian) alphabet. If
I sit down and attempt to learn them all it once, it quickly becomes
overwhelming and retention is low. But, if you simply learn one new letter per
day, it's very manageable - and you'll learn the entire alphabet in a month.

Combined with spaced repetition (Anki) to reinforce the memory, I think it's
extremely powerful. Anecdotally, it works well - I can recall all of these
items on demand, months later.

The next step (which I haven't quite figured out) is to multiply this across
multiple domains. I.e. every day, learn 1 French phrase, 1 Spanish phrase, 1
German phrase, and so on. In my (nonscientific) experience, this is more
effective than focusing on a single topic.

~~~
misiti3780
I like the idea but I think with languages it's better to stick with one till
you a certain level (maybe b1/b2) then move on.

If you are going to Italy soon you can memorize "non lo so" to say "I dont
know" very effectively. But if you are actually trying to learn and retain
"some" Italian, you probably need to know more like "lo" is a direct objective
pronoun for him/her/it and "so" is the verb essere conjugated in the present
tense for io.

~~~
xthestreams
Little correction: "so" is the conjugated verb "sapere" (to know)

~~~
misiti3780
yep - thanks!

------
burtonator
This is great. I'm actually working on an app that's literally designed as the
perfect incremental reading/learning platform:

[https://getpolarized.io/](https://getpolarized.io/)

Here's how it works. You basically add everything you're reading to Polar.

Right now it supports PDF and captured web pages. It works offline and your
data is yours. It's a desktop app with a webapp+mobile coming soon (like 2
weeks).

Polar supports suspend and resume of reading with "pagemarks" which are
basically "boxes" covering multiple pages with a start and end.

[https://getpolarized.io/incremental-
reading.html](https://getpolarized.io/incremental-reading.html)

This way it's very very clear what you've read and what you have not.

While you're reading you can annotate and take notes directly in Polar.

This includes comments, highlights, but also flashcards.

The flashcards can be sync'd with Anki which means you get spaced repetition
built in so you NEVER forget anything.

Here's a screenshot of my current reading:

[https://i.imgur.com/jdnuhVB.png](https://i.imgur.com/jdnuhVB.png)

The progress bar on the right is how far I've read within that document.

All your annotations and highlights are yours. We support markdown export and
the on disk format is simple JSON.

It's also Open Source and we'll have a web and mobile version soon. Works on
Linux, MacOS and Windows.

It also supports cloud sync so if you have multiple computers you can keep all
your data in sync.

If you just want to avoid the cloud you can not use the cloud sync.

However, if you do, you can also use the web version which is coming out soon
and which also means you can use it on a tablet device.

~~~
IOT_Apprentice
looking forward to epub support as well.

~~~
burtonator
Working on it... need to build out a new reader though.

------
thisisit
This sounds like the "Compounding Knowledge" post from FarnamStreet last week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19094502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19094502)

